# What happened to those "This post has been deleted by X for Y reason"?



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello
I've recently reported a bot and saw its message being deleted, but the site didnt leave a message as usual
Plus, I've recently posted a thread and it got deleted, and like the preivous one, it didnt leave a message behind it

So, is that normal?
I guess, if its normal, its because of people questionning moderator decision, right?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 11, 2018)

Mods have the _option _to leave a reason, and they don't always do.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Mods have the _option _to leave a reason, and they don't always do.


yea i know, but usually, even if they dont leave a reason, theres that message that says "This thread has been deleted by XModerator"
right?


----------



## Depravo (Mar 11, 2018)

Bots don't have posts deleted. The account get totally nuked.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 11, 2018)

AFAIK there's only a message if it's removed from public view. If it's deleted, it's gone.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> AFAIK there's only a message if it's removed from public view. If it's deleted, it's gone.


well, when it says its deleted, iirc, the thread name is overlined and is darker, no? sounds a bell?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 11, 2018)

We have two ways of deleting a post.

Soft delete - post is hidden from view.  Moderators can still see the comment if necessary.  Also, if needed for whatever reason, the post can be restored (un-deleted)
Edit - this is what gives you the "Post has been removed from view by <person> for <optionally insert reason here>" message.

Hard delete - post is gone, end of story.

If it was a bot, the account gets banned and all posts are hard deleted.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 11, 2018)

But i like when they leave a response. Is funny sometimes. 

This post has been removed by ______ Reason. Try again 
This post has been removed by Bayonetta, Reason. Someone's being naughty!
This post has been removed by SonicAngelKnight, Reason. "The Goddess orders, sorry peasant"

What? I sometimes think of stuff to write if I ever did something like this. Don't judge me. I like having fun too you know.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2018)

Sicklyboy said:


> We have two ways of deleting a post.
> 
> Soft delete - post is hidden from view.  Moderators can still see the comment if necessary.  Also, if needed for whatever reason, the post can be restored (un-deleted)
> Edit - this is what gives you the "Post has been removed from view by <person> for <optionally insert reason here>" message.
> ...


got it, thanks
dont get me wrong, I wasnt questioning mods decision, just wanted to know


----------



## Caserty (Mar 12, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But i like when they leave a response. Is funny sometimes.
> 
> This post has been removed by ______ Reason. Try again
> This post has been removed by Bayonetta, Reason. Someone's being naughty!
> ...


Most people who are identified as spammers will be deleted as i think .


----------

